# Anyone ID this bike?



## hzqw2l (Jul 15, 2010)

Saw this recently in an auction flyer.  Any ideas what it is?


----------



## chriscokid (Jul 15, 2010)

are those wooden spokes? walter  will know.....


----------



## pelletman (Jul 15, 2010)

It is a Hickory


----------



## pelletman (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## walter branche (Jul 20, 2010)

*let me know if you are buying it to sell,*

or pass on some information on how it can be purchased  ,, thanks walter branche  407 656 9840  wbranche@cfl.rr.com


----------



## hzqw2l (Jul 20, 2010)

walter branche said:


> or pass on some information on how it can be purchased  ,, thanks walter branche  407 656 9840  wbranche@cfl.rr.com




Hello Walter,

Saw it in an auction flyer last week.  The auction was in Sandusky, OH and the bike sold for $1000.  It was probably worth that for some other midwest collector to snag it but a bit rich for my interest.

John


----------



## walter branche (Jul 21, 2010)

if you ever see or hear of an interesting machine ,like this sterling eliot,or any other bike that you do not want.... let me know ,, i will pay for the finders fee or trade nice items , this was a very rare bike ,, the sterling eliot museum is about 75 miles from my home..


----------

